# The Worlds Most Crooked Railroad - The Uintah Railway



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Eighty degree curves and seven and one half grades. Impressive for a little engine.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uintah_Railway

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mallet_locomotive


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

very cool


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Another black screen!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Another black screen!


It works for me, can't help you. Sorry!:dunno:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Works on my ipad, but not my PC....go figure.....


----------

